# Huron River Report



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishing been pretty good so at the Flatrock Dam.Seeing both wallys and steelheads coming out.Mostly wallys at the dam.Most folks ive talked to away from the dam have been doing good on steelheads/spawn.Not real good away from dam for wallys.This warm weather we are having should jump start the det river action.Guys from my work having been doing poor on the det river.I say stick to det river for wallys.Or hit the Flatrock dam.Far as steelhead.I would drift it for sure.Few guys i know have been walking the shoreline for steelheads and catching them.Thing that is weird is that i havent seen anyone catching wallys away from the dam.Maybe reason is they arent legal to keep yet/hiding them .Bottomline Bait just got crayfish in last week.- 10 dozon to me  .Nothing on smallies as of yet.But that wont last long.Going to be close to 70 today . No work for me so going to try out boat launch near dam.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for the report and welcome to the site


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Was down there Sunday early AM. Did see 5 Steel come out, couple more lost. Was surprised that there was not a lot of Walleye being pulled out, must not have had the big push yet. Place was a zoo by 8:30 AM.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Bass are not in season until the 29th down there just thought I would point that out.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Heya folks and Ty for the welcome.Went down to launch yesterday.Water is way high to get where i wanted too go wadeing.Casted for a hr or so and nothing.2 other guys was doing the same.I came home and casted a few crayfish out my backyard/Nothing.I think by this weekend thing should pick back up.Raisin i know smallies arent open atm. But il catch them never the less.I cant telll what fish what to bite and what not to bite cause there arent in season:lol: Be safe, Mich


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Went Easter morning 6 AM - 9 AM Flat Rock. Not much crowd which was nice. Saw no steel of any size caught caught. Landed 3 Walleye, 1 sucker and 2 Shad and lost several other fish. Saw a guy across land a beautiful smallmouth 18-20". So a nice Muskie trying to make it's way up.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Got off work around 3 pm .Thought i put a line in while i work around the yard.Then a friend came over with a 12 pack.Ok so much for yard work  .I tossed in a crawdad for about 30 mins.Then i went to check my line.As i pulled back on line.It felt like it had weeds on it.Until a 10 to 15 pound Steelhead came out of the water.Needless to say i dident set the hook cause i thought it was just weeds.As it was in the air i tryed to set it and hook came out it mouth.Would have been a nice 1st steelhead catch from back yrd.Im headed down to the dam to see whats up .Rain moving in today then suppose to clear up.I post report.Gl to all. Mich


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Mich a steely on a crayfish, that is a first I have heard, sounds like some fun though. My last visit to HUROC was Saturday 4-23. A ton of small Shad in the river, sucker and a lot of bass, mostly smallmouth but also some largemouth. Big Carp have moved up , as well as Muskie as well as a lot of steely/ rainbow plants? Must have been recent. Caught or fought all of the aforementioned species, all on small black and brown wully buggers.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Heya Krull.Ya that was kind nuts with a crayfish. We havent tryed to float spawn down yet here .Mostly we are working on shoreline so i can get a jonboat in.I wasent able to make it to the dam last time i posted.Work called so i rolled.Last yr we was down at the launch.A bit later then this.We went after work about 5pm or so..We did pretty well for not knowing what we was going to catch.I have to say the steelheads stay in here longer then folks think.Rapala splitback.We tore up the smallies with crayfish up above the foot bridge few yrs back .We fish next to uppper dam .Stinks that it on a angel.But fish close to this if open with them.A few split shot or so should hold crayfish down .If not .Take a guess :lol:. Cast close as ya can to piers in calmwater spots.You should do very well on them. Have to skate .Be Safe.And give a Hoot don't Pollute.Now i am old  . Folks you see trash down buy water and such .Be a bigger person and pick it up.You'll be surprised your luck that day or next time you go fishing.Try it out  Mich


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Crayfish can be hot for skams.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Heya folks, Wallys have picked up very well on Huron.Seeing alot of people catching them.Guys at work that fish the Det River have been smoking them all week.Limits every time they go out. Be Safe Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well we all know that this rain is killing us for fishing atm.Water in back is close to 7 to 8 feet higher atm.And it ate my salt lick as well  .Might head down to the dam to see if anythings going on there.Be safe Mich


----------

